# Car Hauler



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is something I built in 1994 It is a 95 Ford truck Hauler the back is scratch built the chassis is a monogram Ford dually chassis, and the cab is off of an AMT 95 Ford pickup truck. The Mustang was built last year.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Cool
Mcdee


----------

